# 16 week old breast fed baby poos have changed?!



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there. 

Sorry to post about poo...but my 16 week old poos have changed this last week. She is exclusively breast fed and they used to be yellow and quite watery (apart from when ingavevher gavisvon for reflux, then they are like play dough) she used to have 2-4 dirty nappies per day. This last few days she has been only pooing once a day (today she hasn't been at all but isn't in pain and her abdo is soft) also the colour has changed to a brown colour....more adult like!! I was hoping it is her tummy maturing and therefore would hopefully mean her reflux will start to get better. Is this change normal? I'm not eating any different. 

Thank you for your time. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi chickling has she been otherwise well/ had her immunisations recently or anything?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there. 
She had her immunisations about a week and a half ago. She was fine after them. I'm not sure if she's cutting a tooth or not. She doesn't seem unwell. 
I'm confused about what's going on. Is there anything I can eat to help her go to the toilet? 

XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may well be that her digestive system is adapting but if she is opening her bowels once a day and it's not like rabbit poo then I wouldn't worry, there are lots of things that can change bowel habits like you have said teething could be a reason but if she is content and comfortable don't worry

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there. 
She didn't poo yesterday and hasn't pooed today yet! I'm massaging her tummy and she's been trumping   but nothing else. She's very jolly in herself though. 

XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I wanted to say as well... Good luck for march hun. Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks so much chickling xxx

Is she still having gaviscon?? How are you giving it??

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes she's still on gavisvon. She only has a dose of two sachets before bed. One sachet with her dream feed at 23.00, then one sachet when she wakes for a feed in the night. I don't give it through the day as I don't want to constipate her. I give it at night as her reflux is always worse then and she'd be a nightmare to get down. It doesn't usually affect her other than making her poo more like play dough consistency rather than watery. She's never been constipated on it before and has been on it since she was 2 1/2 weeks old. It just seems weird that the colour has changed and she's gone from doing 4+ movements a day to one each day or longer. I'm a nurse myself but don't do pediatrics and specialise in the heart so I'm out of my depth here ;-) 

XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Chickling I would be out of depth with adults Hun!!! Ha ha do you mix the gaviscon with cooled boiled water?? I'm just thinking if you do you could just increase the amount of water you mix it with a little to give a little more fluid?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

To be honest I mix it with expressed milk and syringe it in. I always have but know that's not the manufactures advice. Should I try doing that then? She's a little tinker though and won't take a bottle, could I syringe it in still? 

I'm keeping you busy on here today!! 
XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha I don't mind being busy on here, I'm off on annual leave at the minute anyway, you can either syringe it in or cup feed?? But with a little bit of water too xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's just had a movement. Same colour and consistency. She didn't strain at all so I guess she's not bothered. Fingers crossed her tummy is maturing and her horrid reflux will get better. Do you think I should start putting her gaviscon in water instead then. Can I just use water out the kettle? 
Thanks so much for all your help. You've been a God send  
XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well after having a look at the official guidelines (posted below) then ill eat my words however some cooled boiled water to drink (out of the kettle is fine) won't do any harm but if she has just passed a motion now and it's normal consistency then don't worry

For infants aged 1 to 2 years. Not to be used in premature infants or infants under one year except under medical supervision. 
For oral used after mixing with water or milk feed. 
Mix immediately before use as directed below: 
Infants under 4.5 kg (10lb) - one sachet should be used 
Infants over 4.5kg (10lb) - two sachets should be used 
Bottle fed infants 
• Mix each sachet into 115ml (4 fl oz) of feed in the bottle 
• Shake well.
• Feed as normal 
Breast fed infants and other infants up to 2 years
• Mix each sachet with 5ml (1 teaspoon) of cooled boiled water until a smooth paste is formed 
• Add another 10ml (2 teaspoons) of cooled boiled water and mix 
• For breast fed infants give Gaviscon Infant part way through each feed or meal using a spoon or feeding bottle 
• For all other infants give Gaviscon Infant at the end of each meal using a spoon, or feeding bottle. 
Not suitable for children over 2 years, adults or the elderly 
Treatment should not be administered more than six times in 24 hours.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=pm#ixzz2JNyufe8f

Nic
Xx


----------

